
Russian Opposition Leader Navalny May Have Been Poisoned - everybodyknows
https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2019/07/28/russian-opposition-leader-navalny-may-have-been-poisoned-says-doctor-a66601
======
everybodyknows
Followup events:

[https://www.rferl.org/a/russia-s-navalny-hospitalized-
with-s...](https://www.rferl.org/a/russia-s-navalny-hospitalized-with-severe-
allergic-reaction/30079648.html)

